# New Default Style



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 10, 2017)

Sorry to keep moving your cheese if you don't like change. There's been a lot to do over the past couple of weeks. I installed a premium style along with its dark alternative.

PB Default Style is now the default.
PB Dark Style is its dark cousin.

You can also select Xenforo Classic, which was the style prior to this change.

To select a different style click on the lower left as seen here:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jw (Jan 10, 2017)

PB Dark is great. Thank you, Rich.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jan 10, 2017)

I love this new default! Thank you!


----------

